# Tour de Cashiers



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone rode in this event? I'm thinking of signing up and wondered if anyone has any feedback. How does it stack up against other mountain centuries? TIA

http://www.tourdecashiers.com/index.html


----------



## mikeridesabike (Mar 14, 2009)

I have not done it recently, but I have ridden it several times in the past when there was a 50 or 75 mile option. This is a very challenging ride. The 50 miler used to take me close to 4 hours. There used to be a really scary descent about 25 miles into the 50. There was also a really long climb - about 10 miles. I don't know if these are still part of the course, but any where you ride in that area will include lots of climbing.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

It's a local ride for me but this year I will not be able to attend. It's a great ride. The 100 mile route is very challenging but the metric is also difficult. I like the metric this time of year and the route is on small low traffic roads with great climbs (steep!) I believe there is about 7000' of climbing on the metric, which is no bull. This years ride has been moved to May 2 due to the traditional date in April being Easter Sunday. That should also help with warmer weather. The April date often came with a chance of snow. Great food after the ride too! Go do it and write up a report when you get back.


----------



## jbepics (Feb 12, 2014)

anyone going this year? I need a ride from clemson.


----------

